# DEFINITIONS EVERY HANDYMAN SHOULD KNOW....



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while but I thought you guys would enjoy this.

*Tool Definitions*

*DRILL PRESS:*

A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

*WIRE WHEEL:*

Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, "Oh, ********************!"

*SKILL SAW:*

A portable cutting tool used to make studs too short.

*PLIERS:*

Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of Blood-blisters.

*BELT SANDER:*

An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

*HACKSAW:*

One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle … It Transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

*VISE-GRIPS:*

Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

*OXYACETYLENE TORCH:*

Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.

*TABLE SAW:*

A large stationary power tool commonly used to launch wood projectiles for testing wall integrity.

*HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK:*

Used for lowering an automobile to the ground after you have installed your new brake shoes, trapping the jack handle firmly under the bumper.

*BAND SAW:*

A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut good aluminum sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

*TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST:*

A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

*PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER:*

Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

*STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER:*

A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

*PRY BAR:*

A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

*HOSE CUTTER:*

A tool used to make hoses too short.

*HAMMER:*

Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent to the object we are trying to hit usually smashing the thumb that is holding the object that you are trying to pound into whatever it is that you are working on effectively eliminating the need for manicure care on that thumbnail for weeks. See: Son of a b…tch TOOL

*UTILITY KNIFE:*

Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

*Son of a b…tch TOOL:*

Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling, "Son of a b…tch" at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

yup pretty much have them all, with missing fingerprints to prove it


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You're right


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

SOOOOO TRUE!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

ouch…now I have a better understanding of all the tools…

good to see you!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

......and I've proved the definition of each and every one of those tools!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

I personally have all those tools….been there…....done that!


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

This is hysterical and so true. LOL!!! By the way how are you doing? My closest neighbor here at L.J.'s


----------



## Festool4 (Jan 21, 2008)

I must say that I have many of these tools as well…


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

That was very enjoyable reading.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

That was quite good.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

heheh .. ah.. yup!!


----------

